# Dilution of EO Blends



## Perro Verde (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello!  I have been doing a lot of research on how to safely dilute essential oils, but I can not seem to find the answer to this question.....When diluting several oils together, should I be looking at EACH oil's percentage individually in the solution, or should I look at the percentage made up by all of the EO's added together?  For example, if I were attempting a safe 2 percent concentration, and wanted to include lavender, rosemary, and sage, should each oil be 2 percent of the total, say 12 drops of each EO per ounce, for a total of 36 drops?  Or should I use 4 drops of each for a combined total of 12 drops per ounce?  Thank you for any wisdom you can lend me on this!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Jan 29, 2014)

I never could find an answer to that question either.  For my lotion bars I take the safe route and use a combined total that equals the safe dilution rate.  E.O. need respect, and so I logically concluded that it wouldn't be responsible to triple the amount if using several oils.  Make sense?  Also, I now use Brambleberry's fragrance calculator as you can plug in essential oils as well.  I use the lotion setting.  For example, my 48 oz batch uses 1 (maybe 2) tbsp of lavender.  The calculator makes it easier to work in larger amounts.  Hope this helps!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 29, 2014)

Each oil should be part of the total 2% in your example.

For example: You have 100 g of product and you want 2% of that product to be EOs. You will thus need a combined total of 2 grams of EOs. If you are using a ratio of 2:1:1 of lavender, mint, and rosemary, you would measure 1 g lavender, 0.5 g mint, and 0.5 g rosemary. The sum of all these EOs is 2 grams. Diluted in a total of 100 g of product, you have not exceeded the safe dilution level. 

Same goes for drops. If 12 drops = 2%, then you'd measure 6 dr lavender, 3 dr mint, and 3 dr rosemary. The sum of all the EOs is the desired total of 12 drops.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 7, 2014)

What DeeAnna said....


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, I found this thread so helpful to a newbie !


----------

